# How far should one stretch Theraband Gold, and . . . . .?



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

For long life, and for best safety, is there a limit to how far one should stretch Theraband Gold?

And to calculate band length for a new build, does one start with the desired draw length and divide by the stretch factor,

e.g. desired draw length 18" divided by stretch factor 3 = net band length 6" ?

Regards,

Mike


----------



## STO (Mar 2, 2018)

5x elongation, give or take.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

For maximum power stretch to 600+% or until the bands bottom out. This, of course, decreases band life dramatically. 300% stretch is not nearly enough. Most use 500%.


----------



## JPD-Madrid (Apr 2, 2013)

You can have a look at below picture. Just use maximumn elongation -1 or 1.5 as you prefer.


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

STO said:


> 5x elongation, give or take.


Thanks, that helps.

Mike


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

Henry the Hermit said:


> For maximum power stretch to 600+% or until the bands bottom out. This, of course, decreases band life dramatically. 300% stretch is not nearly enough. Most use 500%.


Thanks, I'll try around 4-5x and see how it goes.

Mike


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

JPD-Madrid said:


> You can have a look at below picture. Just use maximumn elongation -1 or 1.5 as you prefer.


Thanks, that is very helpful.

Mike


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

JPD-Madrid said:


> You can have a look at below picture. Just use maximumn elongation -1 or 1.5 as you prefer.


Thanks, that is very helpful.

Mike


----------

